# Trying to setup Zyxel Router, Help!



## Federal (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to set up my ZyXel P-660HW-T1 v2 router. I am changing from my old wired modem that was supplied by my ISP to this new router for wireless and other functions(online gaming etc.). The ZyXel router came with an installation disc but I have misplaced it unfortunately. I am just trying to set it up via a lan port initially before I use it wirelessly. So I hooked up to the laptop via the ethernet cable I was using with the last modem and hooked it up to the DSL cable and switch it on. The on light switches on, the lan light switches on, a light with a symbol of an "i" with waves coming out of it which I assume means wireless switches on and the ethernet light switches on. The internet connection light is the only one that remains off. When I switched it on no configuration wizards or anything popped up.

Could anyone help me with the configuration/ whatever I need to do to get this connected? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: I found the user guide for this particular router online but not the quick start quide. The user guide didn't elaborate on setup very much and was double dutch to me for the most part.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the first step will be to access the web based setup in that router and configure the WAN interface for your ISP. Specifically, you will probably need the user name and password for your account, as well as the setting of PPPoE or PPPoA, depending on the ISP requirements. Also, there may be some configuration of the VCI and VPI parameters required from the modem defaults.

This is all information you need to have from your ISP for your particular account.


----------

